# Toro 1132 with some problems



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

My boss just gave me the Toro 1132 Powershift blower that we use at our shop it is around a 1994 or 95 model year. The 11" HP Brigs runs great and was quite well maintained but it does have a few problems. It will not stay in reverse the reverse works fine if you hold the reverse shifter in place but it will not stay in place is there a fix? Also every now and then it throws the chain I was thinking the sprokets need to be replaced? 
Thanks for any advice...

By the way first time poster and this is one great forum


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I believe that's a safety feature on the powershift. Mine doesn't stay in reverse either.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Great machine and you are lucky to have it. i have a 6/24 but i wish it were bigger one like yours.
the reverse is a safety feature. I find I rarely use the reverse anyway and just pull the machine backwards if i need it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I know my Ariens has an adjustment for the sprocket chains. The sprockets are bolted in slots and you can loosen the bolts and pull them tighter.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

if you can't adjust the chain and the sprockets look good it is likely the chain has stretched. look to see how well the holes in the chain line up with the sprocket. I don't know what size chain it is off hand but probably a #40 also make sure the sprockets are properly aligned with each other.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The powershift has a transmission that drives the chain. The trans is mounted on a frame up underneath which is adjustable with 4 bolts on the sides near the tires.


----------

